# Coding for cervical block with lidocaine



## seniar (Sep 13, 2012)

Is it possible to bill for a cervical block done with lidocaine during a hysterosonogram/endometrial biopsy?

Notes from chart:
"Note: Procedures discontinued catheters unable to introduced, after several attempts and change of catheters and cervical block used, possible r/t scar tissue from Ablation."

Thank you.


----------



## preserene (Oct 7, 2012)

Hysterosalpingogram can be done  mostly without local or regional anesthesia. So also endometrial biopsy done as office visit procedure using paracervical blocks when needed.

I reason out  that the cervical block- para cervical block- is a regional nerve block which could be reported with the code *64435*, separately along with the hysterosalpingogram /endometrial biopsy code. If not billable as individually/separately without a modifier, then I feel it is wise to bill *with a modifier-51 *appended to *64435*. 
Some payers may/may not agree for the code saying it is bundled in the procedure!!

I wish to know why they should not agree, when it is an extra procedure  while there is no code description of bundling the regional nerve block.  Not fair is init ??


----------

